# New to IBS and forums...



## thextakedown (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi, I would like to take the time to introduce myself, and hopefully get some insight on how to manage this condition. I'm corey...I'm 20 and I was recently diagnosed with IBS a few weeks ago. I've been having issues with bowel movements on and off for the past couple years, but this year it seemed to get worse. In February, I lost my job and my car. In May, I had to drop out of school. Last month my father was diagnosed with cancer and I had to take on a second job. The problems I had started back in March, with severe pain when moving a bowel and irregularity from one extreme to another. In the past, I would make some minor dietary changes, and it would pass and I would be back in the swing of things. Since March, however it hasn't been that easy. I would still have horrible, burning stool, bloating, and extreme gas. I can't drink anything else but water (sometimes juice, it depends. Sucks though, cause I am a big Coca-Cola fan.) and I take Prilosec, Fiber, and probiotics every day. I went to my gastroenterologist, and he finally diagnosed me with IBS. I've radically changed my diet and trying to keep as stress-free as possible. It fluctuates from day to day, I'll have burning stool one day and the next it wont burn, but I won't go as much. I'm doing the only thing I havent changed since this whole ordeal began: I'm quitting smoking. I don't know how I feel about that, cause I know that stress has an effect on IBS, and quitting presents an amazing hurdle to overcome, but I know in the end it will have a big benefit.For my fellow sufferers, how do you guys deal with the condition? I mean, I know everyone is different and things work for other people and may not work for me, but it would be nice to have a jumping-off point so to speak so I can better manage this. Frankly, I'm sick of feeling sick.


----------



## Mind Over Matter (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Corey,I'm new to this forum too and thought your thread was the ideal place to start.I just want to share my condition openly without the embarrassment of talking about it in person.I am 22 now and my IBS symptoms started about 8 years ago after a stressful point in my life. My symptoms basically involve having painful stomach cramps when I wake up and then several episodes of diarrhea. It sucks because you don't know at what point you are able to leave the house. If you have had 4 movements in 30 minutes, how do you know you are not going to need a 5th 10 mins later?!I have had this problem (with varying severity) for so long now it has become part of my life but I am still determined not to give up. What you have to understand is there is no one cure... which sucks big time. I have tried antispasmodic meds, hypnosis and am now in a CBT course. The thing that manages it best for me is Immodium BUT if you take it too often you have to take more and more...I got to the point where I was taking 20 a day once. Now I am trying to lay off it and take at most 8 a day.I think the problem is largely psychological (for me). If I am at home doing nothing I am fine. If there is something important to go out to do then its really bad. Another symptom (which I think is the route cause of the problem) is IBS attack. Where you feel you need to go to the toilet and you get an adrenaline rush etc. They are horrible. Well thats my condition. I hope it makes you feel better to not be alone..there are a lot of people who also have it.Have you been to a GP to get a blood test to check there is nothing physically wrong??All the best


----------



## AuthentiCity (Aug 21, 2012)

Mind Over Matter said:


> Hi Corey,I'm new to this forum too and thought your thread was the ideal place to start.I just want to share my condition openly without the embarrassment of talking about it in person.I am 22 now and my IBS symptoms started about 8 years ago after a stressful point in my life. My symptoms basically involve having painful stomach cramps when I wake up and then several episodes of diarrhea. It sucks because you don't know at what point you are able to leave the house. If you have had 4 movements in 30 minutes, how do you know you are not going to need a 5th 10 mins later?!I have had this problem (with varying severity) for so long now it has become part of my life but I am still determined not to give up. What you have to understand is there is no one cure... which sucks big time. I have tried antispasmodic meds, hypnosis and am now in a CBT course. The thing that manages it best for me is Immodium BUT if you take it too often you have to take more and more...I got to the point where I was taking 20 a day once. Now I am trying to lay off it and take at most 8 a day.I think the problem is largely psychological (for me). If I am at home doing nothing I am fine. If there is something important to go out to do then its really bad. Another symptom (which I think is the route cause of the problem) is IBS attack. Where you feel you need to go to the toilet and you get an adrenaline rush etc. They are horrible. Well thats my condition. I hope it makes you feel better to not be alone..there are a lot of people who also have it.Have you been to a GP to get a blood test to check there is nothing physically wrong??All the best


----------



## AuthentiCity (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm new to the site as well.I've lived with this problem,like forever,and hope you guys don't.I however,have had time on my side to research it.My best advice is :Take cognisance of your eats and drinks to get in touch with your enemies wrt what enters your food processor.Take a log,as what works for some,doesn't work for others.Also,if you're tense,nervous,anxious,etc,this is not conducive to heathy digestion.Lastly,breakfast cereals is normally a problem with young guns like yourselves.Why?Could be too much fibre,etc,etc.No need to pack it in,but just maybe make a a switch to a tin of Tuna,get some protein,and get some amino acid ascendencies,which is always guaranteed to offer more of a high.Just my 2cents!


----------



## nicoler (Aug 18, 2012)

I have suffered from IBS for years. I was not actually diagnosed until last year though. Since I had researched and knew there was no cure and I had no symptoms of anything worse I didn't feel I could do anything but suffer and take Imodium. I decided it was time to see a doctor. Well, he did a colonoscopy and endoscopy and diagnosed me with IBS, Gastritis, and an Ulcer. So he put me on anti-spasmodics, and Phenergan for the ulcer. I also suffer from migraines but had to stop taking the meds cause they just made it worse. I returned to the GI doc last week and he has now added Welchol, Nexium, and Caltrate 600. Plus upped my fiber intake and kept me on the Levsin(anti-spasmodic), and probiotic. It totals on a normal day with adding Zyrtec for allergies I end up taking 14 pills. But I have to say the last few days have been a lot better than the preceding months. I am in college and have until now done my classes online, but this semester I decided to take them on campus to see how it would go as I plan to start nursing school in January and I have to GO to those classes. To thextakedown- I quit smoking almost 2 years ago after smoking for over 20 years. I used Nicoderm CQ and it was a LOT easier than I thought it would be. I have been able to take up jogging and running since then and that helps a good bit. Even on days when my stomach and colon give me fits if I can just get on the treadmill I know I will feel better. If I hadn't quit smoking I never would have been able to do that. Don't let it stress you out, if you slip up and have a cigarette don't let that get you down. You had to learn how to smoke now you have to learn how to quit. You will feel a lot better after you SUCCEED!! And I know you can do it. If I could quit then so can you!!!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

After almost 20 years of suffering with IBS, and taking tons of pills, doing diets, etc, nothing helped me - I had to address the brain-gut aspects. Take a look at my journey below, there IS hope, and I know right now it doesnt seem like there is. IBS is a tough nut to crack, and different things work for different people, you just have to sort out your own way - let me know if you have any questions - always happy to help! Hang in there....


----------



## rachel007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Corey,Sorry to hear about your problems, IBS and otherwise. I can definitely relate, I am 21 and have been suffering with IBS for nearly 4 years now. One of the hardest things for me to give up was soda, I also LOVE coca cola. Congrats on the quitting smoking. I'm sure it is tough, but you are doing your health a great favor. Now that you have been diagnosed with IBS, you have to do all that you can for your body to help prevent flare ups of symptoms. Even if that means giving up vices such as smoking and drinking soda. Succeeding in doing so is highly commendable, so keep it up!Now, I still am working out how to deal with symptoms completely, but there are a few things that help me. The best thing you can do for yourself is get a support system. Whether you see a therapist, or have a really good friend that you are comfortable talking to about this stuff, it will help you greatly, as mental anguish definitely can aggravate IBS. Plus it helps to not feel so alone during this difficult time. Now for medications and alternative therapies...I have IBS - A, which means it alternates between diarrhea and constipation. When I am constipated, I find that drinking LOTS of water and exercising really does help tremendously. If necessary, take a Colace (stool softener) at night and that should help. For diarrhea, half of an Immodium is good when you need to go out somewhere and don't want to take the risk of having an accident, or making it to the bathroom. Any more than a half may make you extremely constipated, possibly causing you more problems than you had to start with ! Experiment with the dosage. I haven't had much luck with probiotics, so I can't vouch for those. They work wonders for some people, and for others, they have no effect.For gas and bloating, stomach massage REALLY helps, and I've also found that lying on my stomach helps get the gas out as well. Heat packs on your stomach can also help.You say you take Prilosec, so I'm assuming you also have acid reflux? For me that is even worse than my IBs, my weight constantly fluctuates from not being able to eat due to my reflux. PPI's (like Prilosec) are really not good for long term use, and their effectiveness is controversial. I've had more luck with Zantac maximum strength. For the heartburn I would also recommend something not so conventional: juicing. I have been juicing on and off for the past 2 years, and my digestive health seems to be waaay better whenever I stick with it (particularly my heartburn symptoms, at one point they were nonexistent.) Carrot jucie has been the best for me. Mix it with ginger, which is also good for the digestive tract. Experiment with all kinds of fruits and vegetables, just don't have too much in one day or you may get diarrhea and gas from all of the fiber. Just try to really watch what you eat, if possible keep a diary and try to see if you are sensitive to any certain foods, then see if cutting it out entirely helps you.Good luck with everything, send me a message if you have any questions, or just need support. I know this is really tough.Take care!


----------

